# Paracord Jig



## Tim (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi all!
I am a greenhorn in the paracord-family, but I quickly recconned a jig being more or less a must-have-tool. Unfortunately I'm located in Germany and it is rather hard to source one locally. So I built one myself after some research, being most thankful for every picture and every new idea I could find on the web. To pay back to the community, I herewith would like to post some pictures of my jig, maybe someone else gets inspired, as well.. 
The advantage I see in this construction is the high position of the buckles, leaving lots of room to move paracord under the workpiece if needed. The zero-position of the ruler is at minimum position of the moving rack. The ruler-indicated lenght has to be added to a once fixed minimum lenght of the workpiece, depending on the type of used buckle.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

That jig looks big and heavy. But it also looks well constructed. 

What is that shiny circular piece at the bottom of the jig at the top?

How long did it take to build?


----------



## TwinSpar (Aug 24, 2013)

Much nicer looking than the one that I made for doing bracelets. The jig that I use for making slings is the wood from a fireplace column from a home that I was doing some demo work on. A somewhat heavy but well constructed 5 foot tall column box that is 7 inches wide and 2.5 inches deep. Right now I just screw the risers in for the length that I need. Once I get my router back from a friend, I will route a channel to make the riser easier to move to the required length.


----------



## ThreeJ (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice looking jig, gives me some ideas. Building a jig has been on my todo list, unfortunately it is not high on the list.


----------



## Tim (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you for your kind comments! Maybe you would like to post some pictures of your jigs as well? The comment about the weight is right. The weight has some advantages, too - it keeps the jig steady during work, but some ideas for a lightweight travel version might trigger the next project..
@ MrParacord:
It took me approx 5 hours to build it. It saved me a lot of time having had the two risers at hand before I startet.. they are left overs of an old wooden rocking horse! Just had to shorten them a bit. The circular piece is a left-over as well. Last X-Mas we had a large Spanish smoked ham in one monsterous piece. It came with a wooden stand that included a large screw to fix the pig's leg. The circular piece you see is the handgrip of this screw. It is functional (means the front riser is removable as well, allowing modifications to the jig) and of course it looks "important"


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Tim said:


> Thank you for your kind comments! Maybe you would like to post some pictures of your jigs as well? The comment about the weight is right. The weight has some advantages, too - it keeps the jig steady during work, but some ideas for a lightweight travel version might trigger the next project..
> @ MrParacord:
> It took me approx 5 hours to build it. It saved me a lot of time having had the two risers at hand before I startet.. they are left overs of an old wooden rocking horse! Just had to shorten them a bit. The circular piece is a left-over as well. Last X-Mas we had a large Spanish smoked ham in one monsterous piece. It came with a wooden stand that included a large screw to fix the pig's leg. The circular piece you see is the handgrip of this screw. It is functional (means the front riser is removable as well, allowing modifications to the jig) and of course it looks "important"


Now that is a unique idea to use the handgrip of a screw from the ham. I was working on a travel jig since last September but I never finished it. My main jig I made last year in July when I decided to start selling paracord products. It's nothing special but it works for me.


----------



## Tim (Feb 12, 2014)

What happens as soon as daddy ties knots..? Right. The son becomes interested and wants to give it a try. In other words - today I made another jig. It is a rather small, lightweight one for bracelets. Here some pictures..


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Whoa, you just took jigs to a whole new level. Very nice!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Where are you finding all this wood to make these jigs? LOL!


----------



## Tim (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah, the forests are melting away round here.. )


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Tim said:


> Yeah, the forests are melting away round here.. )


Good one.


----------



## eastenn (Feb 28, 2014)

I like the looks of that smaller one you made..nice job, I think I will make one similar!


----------



## Tim (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm glad to see that my jig has given you some idea.. hope you'll enjoy building a twin! 
Would be great to find some pictures of your jig here soon!


----------



## eastenn (Feb 28, 2014)

I had bought a fishtail bracelet off someone online and it was too big. Instead of sending it back I tried fixing it myself and realized it wasn't too hard. So, I got online and ordered 200' of cord and 20 buckles lol. I looked at a bunch of different jigs and made this one. Well last night I sat down and here's my first 3 paracord projects! The watch band took me 3 tries to get the sizing right..now I want more colors!


----------



## eastenn (Feb 28, 2014)

One more of the watch..


----------



## Themarine (Feb 28, 2014)

That's badass I like it


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## Tim (Feb 12, 2014)

Very nice! I also had a try for my son's watch:


----------



## eastenn (Feb 28, 2014)

That looks good. That's the weave I was originally planning on until I found pretty good instructions for this one.


----------

